# He ate some grapes...I need help!!



## BlackSash (Apr 5, 2010)

So last night Bruce ate some left over grapes that my 2 year old son didn't eat to busy watching his ' up' movie. I seen him do it and at first I didn't think much of it but then I rememberd reading something bad about fruits on this site. Well this morning I got ready for work and take him outside from his kennel I notice he throw up. I just told my wife to keep a eye on him. So I come home from work and bruce looks all messed up. My Wife tells me he's not eating, drinking still throwing up and has the runs. I'm taking bruce to the vet first thing in the morning but my question is can he make it threw the NIGHT??


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would take him to a vet because Grapes would not cause those effects so you need to find out whats wrong.


----------



## BlackSash (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know what it could be but now his drooling and his nose is runny?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've had dogs get a few grapes before and they were all fine. Take him to the vet to make sure he didn't get a hold of something else. I hope all goes well and Bruce has a speedy recovery.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Grapes can cause renal failure in some dogs and that is why they should not eat them. Call the emergency vet and see if they want him to come in, if you do not get this till tomorrow then I would go to the vet ASAP in the morning.

It's one of those things like chocolate, it may not happen to all dogs but some dogs can have a severe reaction and die from a small amount of chocolate. That is nothing I would risk waiting on especially if he is showing signs of not doing well.
Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

First performanceknls if correct on the fact that the dog can go into Renal Failure. But your vet is going to tell you to allow the dogs body to go through is elimination process; (Vomiting &/or Diarrhea). Dog not eat / drinking is there way of eliminating, problem with it is they can do it to long and loose weight very quickly which can cause other problems. 

Get the following items: 
- Pedialite 
- Syringe (the biggest one you can find) 
- NutraCal (most pet stores have it or there brand of it) 
- Chicken Broth (low sodium)
- Chicken boneless
- Oatmeal

I suggest you do the following: 

- pedialite every hour at least 6 cc to 12 cc go slow as to not make the dog vomit
- NutraCal 1 finger full in his mouth every 4 hours (the length of your finger) this is pure protein & nutrients to help sustain the body 
- Bowl the chicken, once cooked, while water is still hot, poor in the oatmeal
Allow to cool and allow the oatmeal to soak up the water. Then mix together with the Chicken Broth. You are going to start introducing this slowly to the dog, feed small amounts until the dog is eating again. Then mix into his food to bring him back to his natural diet. 

Best wishes to your pup


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So how many grapes are we talking about. How old is the dog and has he had all of shots?


----------



## BlackSash (Apr 5, 2010)

He is 6 months old and he's up to date on all his shots and he probably ate like 6 grapes.


----------



## BlackSash (Apr 5, 2010)

I gave him some pedialite last night he just licked it four times 2hrs later he throw that up. But I'm on my way to the vet now.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

6 grapes is not a problem.
There is something more going on.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Any news on Bruce yet? I do hope he's ok. Please update us as soon as you know something.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah 6 grapes is not a lot and something definitely could be going on not related to the grapes. We do have to remember all dogs handle toxins differently and a small amount could effect a dog in a negative way. Please update us when you can I hope he is ok.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was hoping for an update.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Me too... I am very curious to hear what the vet says and if the baby is doing any better!!


----------



## BlackSash (Apr 5, 2010)

Update on bruce I took him in to see the vet I told her what was going on she then checked him out. Immediately she put him on IV cuz he was so dehydrated then she took some poop sample to find out what was wrong. Vet said he had lots of bacteria in his stool from maybe eating dirt or grass and I do catch him doing that sometimes. She gave him multiple injection and prescribe some meds. It was kinda crazy how they put the iv on his back left two big lumps but it went down like she said it would. We just been taking care of him all day and we are seeing little bit of progress in his drinking and eating.


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

good to hear that hes feeling better


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor baby glad he's going to be ok though


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Did the vet do anyother type of tests ( blood) to see what is going on? 

I'm glad to hear he is on the mend. I hope he back to his oldself real soon. 

HUGS Bruce


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good hear it was nothing major, I hope he feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad he's doing better!


----------

